# the steps to sanity are given through madness arent they?



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

for what i can remember, the only DP DR story i know of that a man recovered from this, was fight club. and thats only because he finally lost it.... who was it that said you must lose yourself to be able to find yourself anyway?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Fight Club is not a DP/DR story.

If you base your hope in Chuck Palahniuk novels, God help you.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

your right. but he couldnt sleep, couldnt feel very real, every thing was a copy of a copy of a copy. im just blurting out thoughts.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

not criticizing, just saying...he's the darkest motherfuucker i know


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually, the narrator in Fight Club most likely had DID, not DP. Insomniacs can experience transient DP/DR as a result of sleep deprivation but that doesn't mean they have DPD.
But...Fight Club is a kick ass book/movie.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought "Jack" was more schizophrenic, although he definitely had two personalities, since he imagined himself talking to Tyler.
I don't think whatever combination of disorders "Jack" had really exists. Cool book, though. Definitely top ten movies.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

egodeath said:


> I thought "Jack" was more schizophrenic, although he definitely had two personalities, since he imagined himself talking to Tyler.
> I don't think whatever combination of disorders "Jack" had really exists. Cool book, though. Definitely top ten movies.


Actually, some symtpoms of DID (had a good friend with this disorder) is watching your other "selves" as though they are not part of you. The "selves" can also interact with each other on many levels and some are even aware of the others' existence.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

god wont help me. but i know i can. and i just like he fact that he finally found sanity at the end of the story....well. in the movie one anyway.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

The copy of a copy of a copy thing was probably found on some kind of insomnia info/community website.

Mental exhaustion fucks with many functions of the mind, and there is more than 1 way for the mind to be exhausted. In people with DR/DP, anxiety and obsessive thought certainly don't help.

There will be many fads of focus on concepts and oversimplifications as a person with DP/DR tries to figure themselves out (at least in my case). Listen to the voice in the back of your mind that says if the explanation is probably bullshit or not.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Actually, the narrator in Fight Club most likely had DID, not DP. Insomniacs can experience transient DP/DR as a result of sleep deprivation but that doesn't mean they have DPD.
> But...Fight Club is a kick ass book/movie.


Yes and no. It ends as a DID story, but before hand he describes my DP / DR pretty vividly. I get what you are saying about the transient DP, except Insomnia is viewed as a symptom of something else rather than a condition on its own.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

It's multi-personality disorder, which is a type of dissociation.. 
Ours is close to it, but not quite there. We do not have a separate personality to "transfer to" we just die on the inside, heh.
Also, from personal experience, being extremely angry with yourself and beating yourself to near death doesn't help. You just wake up bloody the next day in the exact same situation, but now you feels stupid for beating the crap out of yourself...


----------

